# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Footballers Wives - Current Episode Discussion

## Bryan

Heres a thread to disucss the 5th series of Footballers Wives...

----------


## dragoneye454

Wow. Ambers gone absolutely mad. Starting to kind of feel sorry for Bruno, and poor lucy getting all mixed up in it when it wasn't really her fault.
Do you think shannon will really get with fry?!

----------


## leanne27

i hope not he is a rapist afterall! the funniest thing about Amber is that she alwasy acts crazy when she's trying to prove something eg, (baby swapping thing) but she is ALWAYS right! no one ever believes her but she always knows the truth lol, 
by the way does anyone know why those two men laid into darius? i thought it might be something to do with katie?

----------


## kels257

No it's got something to do with the boss!! Cause the 2 guys came into the place where he was singing and they told him the job was done!! Don't know why he want's to hurt him though   :Searchme:

----------


## dragoneye454

It's because he doesn't want fry on the team anymore and that was the only way to get him out without causing uproar with the coach. He said that someone else is ready to be signed up and he could be the next wayne rooney and he didn't want to miss out on that opportunity.

----------


## shannisrules

for me i think it was good not as good as the older ones though they should have put nurse dunkley in the main show not just extra time they need some old faces around i can only think of jackie who has been in it from the start and shes not shown much

----------


## stacyefc

it has gone really bad so over the top

----------


## stacyefc

oh my god and shannons voice. am from liverpool and trust me i don't talk like that its so annoying

----------


## Bryan

I enjoyed this episdoe... i think the show is going okay without Tanya, obviosuly not as good as it could...but hey whos to complain...

im loving mad amber and her revenge scheme and when calumns mom came down and saw shannon!   :Lol:

----------


## dragoneye454

It was really good last night. Amber really reminded me of cleopatra with her make up. I'm now feeling really really sorry for Bruno. It was an accident afterall. He looked so helpless last night.

----------


## alan45

Its gone completely OTT. Still Im enjoying it. Its easy watching TV

----------


## Em

Will this epsidoe be repeated? I forgot it was on last night!

----------


## kels257

I love this show it's well over the top but it's funny!!

Amber going crazy, Bruno being petrified all the time and Shannon making a fool of herself I couldn't stop laughing last night while watching it   :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

im loving the new series of footballers wives. its not as good as whne tanya was in it but still i enjoy watching. i cant stand the new girl though

----------


## Em

Great episode tonight!!

Loved Amber being a nutter! and was Roger stoned?

Preview for next week - more nutty amber and TT back home yay!

----------


## Chris_2k11

About bloody time TT came back!!

----------


## Em

Totally agree! it just aint the same without her.Hope its not right at the end of the epeisode though

----------


## Bryan

i got a little tingle down my spine when i saw her on screen, gosh ent i sad!   :Big Grin:  

next weeks episode looks good for all the characters, i think the shoulds back on the up even without Tanya

----------


## Layne

> i got a little tingle down my spine when i saw her on screen, gosh ent i sad!


well i started cheering and clapping when i saw her, so if your sad so am i  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Loved lucy when she realised amber knew! shhhhhhhhhhhhh!t!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

> well i started cheering and clapping when i saw her, so if your sad so am i 
> Loved lucy when she realised amber knew! shhhhhhhhhhhhh!t!!!


i know that was just classic! its took time for me to grow to the Milligans but now theyre the main characters i am starting to like them!

i hope Tremaine and Lucy get togetrher...if only for a while... so Bruno goes mental and beats up Tremaine.

----------


## Em

> i got a little tingle down my spine when i saw her on screen, gosh ent i sad!   
> 
> next weeks episode looks good for all the characters, i think the shoulds back on the up even without Tanya


No your not I had shivers too! Knew her as soon as I saw her!

i agree about the show being on the up. I will admit I thought itmight sink without TT, but it was really good tonight!

it'l lnever be the same without her but hopefully will go on being the fab trash it is now! i love it!

----------


## Bryan

*Woman:* Havent you forgotten something?

*Tanya:* I dont need that where I'm going...

*Walks off like a diva and clicks her fingers at the cabby*

Lovin it!!!   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## big bro fan

i cant wait for tanya to come back

----------


## Em

> *Woman:* Havent you forgotten something?
> 
> *Tanya:* I dont need that where I'm going...
> 
> *Walks off like a diva and clicks her fingers at the cabby*
> 
> Lovin it!!!


  :Rotfl:  its the snap of the fingers that does it for me   :Cheer:   shes back!!!!

----------


## Bryan

> i cant wait for tanya to come back


nether can the whole nation! the bitch is back on the box!!!!   :Cheer:   7 days and counting...  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

okay anyone who is awake  tell me what happened in the last 20 mins  I had to go to work and am just in

----------


## Bryan

> okay anyone who is awake  tell me what happened in the last 20 mins  I had to go to work and am just in


gary pulled down his trousers and showed Jackie his....

lucy figured that amber knows about bruno and the pair broke into her meditation hutt and saw conrads shrine and loads of pictures like "murder bruno" etc

----------


## kels257

They never broke into the hut last night it finished with Lucy waking up and realising that Amber knew the truth!!

The braking in of the hut was a preview for next week!!   :Smile:

----------


## Em

Umm, I dont think it was. They broke in to the hut, and found all the stuff. next weeks preview is of Amber going nuts dressed as some warrier

----------


## Skits

what is tre and the girlfriends house like? all the pics of them and the t & l over the bed. what are her lips like!!
can't wait for next week when tanya returns.

----------


## Em

I think Tre and Liberty are good additions. Maybe not OTT enough yet though (not in the world of footie wives anyway!)

----------


## x Amby x

Tanya definatly is what makes Footballers Wives! Shes the best character!

----------


## Bryan

guess whos back...back in town!? tanya turner of course!   :Cheer:  

the bitch is back where she belongs, 5 episodes to enjoy of Mrs T as Janette would call her!

tonights episode wasnt as good as the "next week" trailer made out, it was slow in parts and everything was rushed in last 3 minutes!

how OTT was roger becoming blind...but good all the same!

----------


## leanne27

i missed it yesterday but watched the clips off the website, with Amber been in hospital now what will happen to phoenix?

----------


## Bree

wow its was fab last night im really liking lucy and bruno now but yay shes back the one and only tanya turner bring on nexts weeks eppie  :Big Grin:  xxx

----------


## x Amby x

wow last nights episode was great! Amber going psycho with a gun was good! Well Done Bruno for finally seeing sense and getting rid of her! Good old Lucy was great getting Amber in a head lock! Shes my favourite. Fantastic Tanya's back! great character! xx

----------


## Skits

what did everyone think of last nights episode? tanya is so cool. i really felt sorry for her on the plane but then when she clicked her fingers for her overnight case and walked off the plane looking fabulous, the old tanya was back! and breaking the heel off joan collins shoe. such a bitch, but that's why we love her.

----------


## kels257

I liked last night's episode!! What a strange wedding though and now Tre knows about his wife's lesbian affair.   :EEK!:  

Loving Tanya being back good to see she is still the bitch we all love and what she did to Eva was soo funny   :Rotfl:

----------


## xCharliex

Welcome back Tanya Turner!!! The true bitch is back in town! Great ep last night shows how great Tanya makes the show, the whole shoe thing was fab! at least the last few eps of the series will be good as Tanya will be in it! whahey! 

Did i miss something last night? Did Eva say to Paulo "mama"? What was that all about?

----------


## kels257

> Did i miss something last night? Did Eva say to Paulo "mama"? What was that all about?


Yeah I know I don't understand that either!!

----------


## Skits

i'd say it's some kind of sexual role play they do. he was an orphan so she acts as the mother he never had.  :Searchme:

----------


## leanne27

yeah i done think its meant literally she wouldn't date her son LOL that would be just too far even for FW!

----------


## Layne

Yeh i don't get the whole mama thing???
Tanya was so fab last night! She is back and is as bitchy as ever!

----------


## Tannie

Me and my friend were talking about the mama bit in re!
And Tanya is back i think it seemed a bit dull when she wasn't here but now she's back but then that's only my opinon also i loved the Wedding through i didn't get to see the bit where Tre found out about Liberity's Lesbain affair as i had to do something.

----------


## leanne27

you never really missed anything jake_luva, he only overheard liberty and the polish girl talking about what their affair meant to each of them (it turned out it meant a lot more to liberty than it did the other one, sorry cant member her name)

----------


## Abbie

yay i loved Tanya on thursaday its great to have her back

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I loved Footballers Wives on Thursday. I have watched Footballers Wives since the very first series and it's been getting better series by series. I am so glad Tanya is back. She is my favourite character of all time and i am glad Joan Collins is in it as well for two episodes. Their bitchiness is brilliant!  :Big Grin:   Tre finally knows the truth as well about Liberty and that other woman (forgot her name) so i wonder what he will do now?? I can't believe he fell for what Liberty said about the trick photography. He must be really gullible  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   I also have a feeling Trisha may be lying about her cancer just to get Callum back home though. Might be wrong though. Just my interpretation. Overall great episode from start to finish.  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

i know ive been watching it from the first sereis too, and they are getting much better they are more twisted and great storylines

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I have watched Footballers Wives since the very first series and it's been getting better series by series.


I strongly disagree with you on that.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I strongly disagree with you on that.


Well series 4 was the worst series of Footballers Wives in my opinion but this series is just as good as series 1 and 2 in my opinion and i think series 1 and 2 have been the best series for Footballers Wives  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

i agree sereis 4 was the worst i think it is better but my fav characters are from the early sereies

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i agree sereis 4 was the worst i think it is better but my fav characters are from the early sereies


My favourite characters have been Jason,Tanya,Conrad,Amber,Hazel,Jackie,Bruno, Lucy, Liberty and Tre. Oooh and i can't forget Nurse Dunkley  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

Nurse Dunkely just freaks me out espeacially after seeing her in the extra time

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Nurse Dunkely just freaks me out espeacially after seeing her in the extra time


I haven't watched extra time yet but i know she's in it so i might start watching it. I watched extra time when it was first on last year but i didn't like it and lost interest in it. I prefer the proper footballers wives!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

the extra time really does freak me out

----------


## leanne27

cant wait for tonights episode it will be good to see tanya get some competition no one besides amber has really been able to out do her before in the bitch stakes lol

----------


## shannisrules

what the hell is goin on with pablo and eva ive lost it?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what the hell is goin on with pablo and eva ive lost it?


I think she rescued him years ago when he was just a kid and being chained up and abused by his real parents, and whenever he does something wrong (i.e. sleep with Tanya) he has to repay Eva by erm... well... you know...!  :Sick:  

It's something like that anyway. It is a bit confusing I know.

----------


## Bryan

all will be explained but

eva resuced Paulo from his life channed in a kennel... she took him on as her adopted son...and made him having palstic surgey due to his disfifurement, he owes everything to her and feels he must be with her to repay this...her being a dirty cawww is exploiting him sexually!   :Sick:  

and i thought tanya turner was bad!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abi

Beleive it or not- i'm actually getting into this show. The charcters can be a bit confsuing for me at times, but the stories are so over the top, that they're histerical!!

that Paulo and Eva story is just...... just wrong!!!!!!  :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Beleive it or not- i'm actually getting into this show. The charcters can be a bit confsuing for me at times, but the stories are so over the top, that they're histerical!!


Lmao me too!  :Big Grin:  It's absolute tosh nowadays, but good tosh!!  :Lol:

----------


## Abi

> Lmao me too!  It's absolute tosh nowadays, but good tosh!!


Whenever i used to talk to anyone about it, i thought they were mad for liking anything as trashy as this. Now i'm liking it....and i'm scared!!!   :Ninja:   :Rotfl:

----------


## leanne27

tonights episode was too disturbing for me, with all the stuff about paolo but it was nice to see a more sensitive side of tanya i think she really cares about paolo, it was good to see her being the good character for once!

----------


## x Amby x

Eva and Paulo, thats sick! Awwww Lucy's Pregnant again! Thats well sweet, i hope she gets back with Bruno!

----------


## leanne27

i think she really needs to be apart from bruno all he does is bully her and tell her what to do the minute they get back together he would be back to his old tricks i want her to meet someone knew

----------


## Emma-Lou

I liked last nights episode.Yes i think Lucy i better off without Bruno she does not need him and can not beleive she is preganant.The Eva and Palo thing was total weird but i like the side of Tanya that was brought out.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I missed last night's episode unfortunately but from your opinions, it was really good. I really wanted to see it as well but i had to go out. I think i will watch it on itv2 next wednesday night when it's repeated  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> I missed last night's episode unfortunately but from your opinions, it was really good. I really wanted to see it as well but i had to go out. I think i will watch it on itv2 next wednesday night when it's repeated


oh my gosh it was great the whole thing with tanya and whats his name and eva was great

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> oh my gosh it was great the whole thing with tanya and whats his name and eva was great


Oh i wish i stayed in to watch it now, how stupid of me  :Angry:   Oh well i will watch it on itv2 next wednesday night  :Smile:

----------


## leanne27

if you cant wait till wednesday go on the website and watch the best clips from that episode i always do that if i miss anything  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> if you cant wait till wednesday go on the website and watch the best clips from that episode i always do that if i miss anything


Oh ok thanks. I will keep that in mind  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

i think Jesse Birdsalls acting is great tonight, he must have to work really hard, to play a blind character!

----------


## x Amby x

ooooooo temper temper Paulo! lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG!  :EEK!:  LMAO! Evil I know but it was quite a funny ending you've gotta admit!  :Lol:

----------


## leanne27

all the stuff with jackie and gary was awful cant wait for Tanya to exact her revenge on him lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bree

wow fab eppie tonight poor roger garrys evil but a great villan xxx

----------


## Skits

oh my god when liberty had that incident with her nose, i thought it was another daniella westbrook. i nearly got sick.
great episode again. i think shannon was right to do what she done about callum's mum.

----------


## x Amby x

Yeah i thought Shannon was really good! Everyone had a right to know what Trisha was like!

----------


## Skits

is next week the last episode? i wonder what will happen with tanya and paulo. wierd or what.

----------


## Layne

Last night eppi was good, although Paulo did scare me slightly!
Tanya - fab! Shannon was good last night aswell, and poor Jackie, and is webbsy dead  :EEK!:  I never knew

----------


## SarahWakefield

> is next week the last episode? i wonder what will happen with tanya and paulo. wierd or what.



Yes Next Weeks Episode Is The Last! And Did Anyone Notice When Part Two Came On It Sais Part Three I Taped It So When I Watched It I Thought Oh God I Must Have Fast Forwarded It Too Much!

----------


## leanne27

what an end to the series! they have to hav a sixth now! poor shannon and Liberty  :Sad:  hope tanya's ok though she ALWAYS is  :Big Grin:  and omg tre might be the dad i was so shocked never expected that one!

----------


## x Amby x

I thought last nights episode was great! I know poor Shannon! And i actually felt sorry for Liberty too! OMG! I cannot believe Tre might be the father of Lucys baby!  :EEK!:  Tanya has to survive as well! She makes Footballers Wives what it is! Yeah i agree, bring on the 6th series! Too much stuff is left up in the air not too! x

----------


## Tamzi

They must have a sixth series, there were too many cliffhangers for there not to be. that was such a brilliant ending. Please let there be a sixth series. I didn't expect that tre could be Lucy's baby father! Roll on the next series
xxx

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Omg!  :EEK!:   What a brilliant end to the fifth series! and they left it on such a cliffhanger. It was soo harsh  :EEK!:   I really hope Tanya doesn't snort that stuff. I really hope she doesn't! I hate Garry Ryan i wish Tanya would have the last laugh! and I felt so sorry for Liberty. It looked horrible what happened to her. I really hope she's ok too and poor Shannon aswell  :Sad:   and i was so shocked about what Lucy asked the doctor if her baby was white or black  :EEK!:   I never expected that in a million years. It was sooo unpredictable. Anyway what a brilliant cliffhanger of an ending!!!!!!! I really hope they do series 6. They must! I want to really find out what happens!!

----------


## Layne

> Omg!   What a brilliant end to the fifth series! and they left it on such a cliffhanger. It was soo harsh   I really hope Tanya doesn't snort that stuff. I really hope she doesn't! I hate Garry Ryan i wish Tanya would have the last laugh! and I felt so sorry for Liberty. It looked horrible what happened to her. I really hope she's ok too and poor Shannon aswell   and i was so shocked about what Lucy asked the doctor if her baby was white or black   I never expected that in a million years. It was sooo unpredictable. Anyway what a brilliant cliffhanger of an ending!!!!!!! I really hope they do series 6. They must! I want to really find out what happens!!



I just second everything you wrote i can't believe they ended it like that, i was screaming att he telly, i need to know what happens to them all i have to know!!!
Fab eppi though and a great way to leave it although i am dying to know what is gonna happen to them all

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tanya wouldn't be stupid enough to snort that coke though surely?!?! She must realise how dangerous Garry can be!

----------


## Abbie

> They must have a sixth series, there were too many cliffhangers for there not to be. that was such a brilliant ending. Please let there be a sixth series. I didn't expect that tre could be Lucy's baby father! Roll on the next series
> xxx


i know it was brilliant last night, but tre being the dad, did i miss something when did lucy sleep him?? im soo confused

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i know it was brilliant last night, but tre being the dad, did i miss something when did lucy sleep him?? im soo confused


I don't think we as the viewers were meant to know that Lucy slept with Tre and think it was just a shock revelation which came out last night but the way Tre and Lucy were looking at each other in last night's episode, it kind of hinted that they both did something so i think it was just a surprise revelation for viewers.

----------


## Layne

At tre and Liberty's wedding, Lucy was upset and her and tre got talking i think that is when it was meant to happen?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah that's probably when it was meant to happen but i am still shocked.

----------


## Cornishbabe

omg. ive just watched the epi but my dvd player didnt record the last half an hour. So i missed the great ending evryone is talking about? Did anyone record the eppisode on dvd or know if it will be repeated?

What I did see was absolutly great tho

----------


## Abbie

Oh my god then end was the best, so mnay cliffhangers and it will be repeated on ITV2 sometime in the week so dont worry

----------


## Tamzi

> omg. ive just watched the epi but my dvd player didnt record the last half an hour. So i missed the great ending evryone is talking about? Did anyone record the eppisode on dvd or know if it will be repeated?
> 
> What I did see was absolutly great tho


It is repeated on Wednesday 10:30pm ITV2. Don't miss it
xxx

----------


## Abbie

lol i think i will watch again it was just so good

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> It is repeated on Wednesday 10:30pm ITV2. Don't miss it
> xxx


Yeah make sure you don't miss it Cornish Babe, it was a great last half an hour, brilliant stuff!!

----------


## Abbie

i know the last bit really was amazing and i love it how they always leave with such good cliffhangers

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I might watch it again next wednesday on itv2 again because it was so brilliant  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

yep lol im going to as well espcially since its the last time we will see tanya

----------

